# Flagstaff or Sedona?



## DaveHenry (Jul 26, 2009)

We're planning a family vacation to see the Grand Canyon next August.  We plan to spend two days at the Grand Canyon (staying overnight in the Park).  We'll also visit the Petrified Forest and spend a day in Sedona.  We'll probably relax in the resort or sightsee locally on the other days.
My question:  should I try first for Flagstaff or Sedona?
Favoring Flagstaff:
Cooler temperatures
Closer to Grand Canyon and Petrified Forest
Favoring Sedona:
More to do locally?

What do you think?  We have two boys, who will be seven and eleven.  What is there in the Flagstaff area that might interest them?  I understand that the elevation of Flagstaff is 7000 feet, while Sedona is 4400 feet.  Is 7000 feet likely to cause any problems for us sealevel folks (especially the kids)?
Any other things that we should consider?

I appreciate all your help!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 26, 2009)

Having been to this area twice in the last four years (we own at Wyndham Flagstaff), I would suggest Flagstaff.  While we enjoy Sedona and typically tie a day or two into our Flagstaff vacations, I really don't think there is enough do to there for a week.  You may be surprised to know that there is a lot to see and do using Flagstaff as your home base.

If you want to read more about the area and our trips, here are the links to the travel journals I've written on Flagstaff and Sedona:

http://www.igougo.com/journal-j41405...f_Retreat.html (2005 journal with a number of individul reviews with photos)

http://www.igougo.com/journal-j72325...Flagstaff.html (2009 journal with reviews of other things to see and do in and around Flagstaff, including restaurants)

http://www.igougo.com/journal-j72357-Sedona-Sedona_in_Around_24_Hours.html (2009 journal with reviews on things to see and do in and around Sedona, including restaurtants)


----------



## Red Rox (Jul 26, 2009)

I spend more time at TripAdvisor than here at TUG. An overwhelming number of posters at TA generally regret that they did not allow enough time for Sedona in their vacation plans. And it seems clear from the number of TS resorts in Sedona compared to Flag that TS developers and marketers agree that Sedona is an ideal base for week long TS visits. 
I'm not saying that there isn't enough to do in Flag, but contrary to the above post, I think there's more than enough to keep all family members entertained for a full week, let alone for a single day in Sedona.
I'm not a Sedona promoter, other than I love living here. I'm simply echoing the vast amount of feedback that I've received over the past 5 years or so.


----------



## mylad16 (Jul 26, 2009)

*I would pick Sedona*

Our family was there in March. We stayed in Flagstaff for the week and enjoyed it. It was cold though!!!  We went to Sedona one day. We all agreed if we went again we would stay in Sedona.


----------



## RIMike (Jul 26, 2009)

*Sedona*

I took my family there last winter and skiied in Flagstaff but stayed in Sedona. Sedona is much milder in climate thanis Flagstaff...and beautiful. Sedona is not to be missed and if not in winter it is only about a 30-40 minute ride away.


----------



## applegirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Since you are going in August (hot!) I would favor Flagstaff.  The temperatures will be so much nicer there and there are things to do if you investigate and look arouond.   Although how much time are you really going to have just for the town where you are staying?  A couple of days of just hanging at your resort and going swimming will make the kids real happy.  There are some great, easy family hikes up by Snow Bowl (the local snow skiing area) which is really beautiful in warmer months for hiking.  There is a dear farm outside of town between Flagstaff and Williams.

Sedona is not a far drive from Flag and if you go down Oak Creek Canyon Road, it is very pretty.  On you way to Sedona one day (or maybe even as a separate side trip) be sure to take the kids to Slide Rock State Park.  It's about 1/2 way to Sedona and is really neat.  There is a creek that runs over very smooth rocks and in places it has created slides!  They would need good water shoes.  I don't know if there will be enough water running in August though, why don't you ask Red Rox about that one.  If there is water though the kids would love it!  Bring a picnic and make a 1/2 day out of it.  I believe there are also nice family hikes you could take in this area as well.

Sedona is very beautiful and you should at least make one full day trip there.  You probably will be happy with either place, but because it's August I'd vote for Flagstaff.

Janna


----------



## applegirl (Jul 26, 2009)

RIMike said:


> Sedona is much milder in climate thanis Flagstaff....



It will be HOT in Sedona in August, but high 80's at the most in Flagstaff....really beautiful weather.

Janna


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 26, 2009)

DEFINITELY .......... SEDONA.  It cant' be beat!

*Hey Red Rox*....I heard that Slide Rock is closed down because of ecoli problems ........ is this true or just rumors.  My family w/grandkids are going there Aug 1 and were lookimg forward to going to Slide Rock.  Can you please let me know about this?  Thanks


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 26, 2009)

applegirl said:


> On you way to Sedona one day (or maybe even as a separate side trip) be sure to take the kids to Slide Rock State Park.  It's about 1/2 way to Sedona and is really neat.  There is a creek that runs over very smooth rocks and in places it has created slides!  They would need good water shoes.



I'd second the vote for Slide Rock, but although the rocks are slippery, they're not that kind to your butt.  I wore a bathing suit and I was pretty bruised and scraped because I kept going down the shoots.  I'd suggest bringing some denim or other heavy duty shorts to wear.

Sue


----------



## Red Rox (Jul 26, 2009)

gnipgnop said:


> DEFINITELY .......... SEDONA.  It cant' be beat!
> 
> *Hey Red Rox*....I heard that Slide Rock is closed down because of ecoli problems ........ is this true or just rumors.  My family w/grandkids are going there Aug 1 and were lookimg forward to going to Slide Rock.  Can you please let me know about this?  Thanks



The water is tested every week. When levels are detected that are rated as potentially hazardous the park is closed. The status can vary from one week to the next. I have not been aware of any closures this year.
The rocks at Slide Rock SP will destroy most swimwear. If you plan to swim there and slide on the ledges wear some old shorts or cut offs. Expect the water to be frigid. Oak Creek is fed by snowmelt from the Mogollon Rim and the mountains above. The water is fast moving so if you are sensitive to cold water consider a swimming hole farther down stream at places like Red Rock Crossing. Still cold, but not as...
Another popular water feature nearby is Wet Beaver Creek on the south side of town. Several good swimming holes and much more popular with locals.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 26, 2009)

Red Rox said:


> I'm not saying that there isn't enough to do in Flag, but contrary to the above post, I think there's more than enough to keep all family members entertained for a full week, let alone for a single day in Sedona.
> I'm not a Sedona promoter, other than I love living here. I'm simply echoing the vast amount of feedback that I've received over the past 5 years or so.



I respect RedRox input and have sought it often 

I was just saying for us (a boomer couple, no kids), we didn't feel there is enough in/around Sedona to engage us for a full week.  We aren't shoppers and don't care much for antique or art shops.  Admittedly, we're there when it is much cooler/colder (March) so that would take out of the equation the state park there as well.


----------



## DianneL (Jul 26, 2009)

There were six of us, four adults and two children.  We stayed in Sedona and loved it.  We did a lot around Sedona, including the animal park, pink jeep tour, and some of the time driving around seeing the area.  We also went to  the crater, painted dessert and petrified forest.  We then drove to Grand Canyon and stayed two nights there.  This worked for us and we all loved Sedona.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jul 27, 2009)

I didn't see a response but 7000 feet can most definitely have an effect on breathing.  It may take a day or longer for sea folk to acclimate. I just came back from Sedona (it was in the low 90's). Flagstaff was not much cooler. I'm afraid that I have to agree with Red again. I think Sedona has more to offer in August especially if you work in those day trips.  It's about 45 minutes up Oak Creek Canyon to Flagstaff.  Don't forget the Verde Valley train and maybe the Grand Canyon Railway too - depending on how you are planning to get to and stay at the GC. Younger kids might like the IMAX version of the Grand Canyon on the way to the GC. Someone already mentioned the Wild Animal Park.  By the way Slide Rock is a little closer to Sedona than half way from Flagstaff (or is that the illusion of the mountain road??). The Lowell Observatory is in Flagstaff and there is a really neat natural museum on the northern outskirts.  During August you can ride the tram up the SF Peaks. too.


----------



## JEFF H (Jul 27, 2009)

I have spent many Timeshare weeks in  both Sedona and Flagstaff and enjoy them very much.  In the Summer months Like Aug I would pick Flagstaff hands down for the cooler temps. Sedona is going to be way too Hot to enjoy outdoor activities this time of the year. 
In the Winter months however Flagtsaff is cold and gets snow so unless you like snow sports avoid Flagstaff in the colder months.
Spring and Fall are my Favorite times to stay in sedona with summers in Flagstaff.

I recommend you Stay in Flagstaff In aug if you can get a unit but understand also that this can be hard with only one resort and high summer demand. Sedona has many resorts and tons of units making a summer exchange very easy to get.
If you can only find a unit available in Sedona you can always drive to flagstaff to enjoy the cooler temps and area attractions.
Walnut Canyon national Monument should not be missed and if you have extra time visit the nearby Wupatki National Monument.  
Take a tour of Riordan Mansion State Historic Park and be sure to spend some time browsing the shops and resturants in Flagstaff Historic Downtown area. Flagstaff is a Historic city that revolved around the lumber industry and railroad.
Take a drive upto snowbowl and ride the summer Chairlift, Take a frisbee and play the Free disk Golf Course in the summer at Snowbowl. What a workout that is hiking up and down ski runs,roads and pastures.
Oak creek canyon recreation area is a cool area in the summer. Ice cold swimming holes,slide rock and hiking the oak creek canyon West fork trail.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 27, 2009)

Sedona-far more beautiful and we went in July no issues with heat. Flagstaff is closer to GC but I still prefer Sedona.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 27, 2009)

DianneL

" We also went to the crater, painted dessert and petrified forest. "

Did you do that as a day trip or overnight trip?  If you did as an overnight trip, where did you stay?  

We are going to Sedona in April and want to visit thoses areas and would appreciate any tips.


----------



## DaveHenry (Jul 27, 2009)

*Thanks to everyone who replied!*

Thank you to everyone who took the time to share their Flagstaff and Sedona insights.  They will be very helpful as we make our plans!


----------



## JEFF H (Jul 28, 2009)

Here is some Historical weather data for Sedona & Flagstaff.
Weather & temps vary week to week day to day so historical data can help give you a better idea of the range you might experience during your stay.
Looking  at the Average High, low and Record High. Sedona record High in AUG is 105 compared to Flagstaff record high of 92
Average High sedona 92 and flagstaff 79
Average low sedona  64 and flagstaff  49

Sedona:
http://www.weatherbase.com/weather/weather.php3?s=007257&refer=

Flagstaff:
http://www.weatherbase.com/weather/weather.php3?s=557327&refer=


----------



## applegirl (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks DaveH for reminding me the name of the Riordan Mansion in Flagstaff.  My husband and I toured this a couple of years ago and it was fascinating.  What a great example of early Craftsman architecture!

The historic downtown Flagstaff is not to be missed.  Very cute area with some real history.  Although Sedona is stunningly beautiful, I still stick to my recommendation of Flag for an August trip.  It is very beautiful there too, the views of the Mountains is pretty!

Another alternative if you don't want to pay really high prices to stay in the Canyon is to stay in the town of Williams, about 45 minutes outside the park at the I-40 and 64 Hwy.  They have lots of hotels so competition keeps prices very reasonable.  The town website is WilliamsChamber.com. where you can find hotel listings, etc.  This is just a thought!  It's called the gateway to the Grand Canyon because so many people stay there to visit the Canyon.  This is also where the Grand Canyon railroad leaves from and returns to.

Cheers!
Janna


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 28, 2009)

I lived in Arizona and have been to Flagstaff and Sedona many times including a timeshare week at Sedona. To me it is a no brainer. I would pick Sedona hands down. Yes, it is hotter than Flagstaff but is not bad unless you are a cold weather person. We did a Grand Canyon tour from Sedona. There is plenty to do around Sedona. Take a drive up to Jerome.


----------



## tlsbooks (Jul 28, 2009)

We've stayed in both Flagstaff and Sedona (just 2 weeks ago).  If you end up in Flagstaff, the Observatory and the Arboretum would be fun.  Also, Sunset Crater is close by.

In Sedona, there is a trout farm just north of Slide Rock Park.  Your boys will be guaranteed to catch a fish or several and for $.50, they will clean them for you and for another $1.00 give you everything you need to BBQ them on the spot.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 29, 2009)

When we're not living in Baja, we live in the Phoenix area.  Sedona is our hand's down choice.  There is so much to do:  see the chapel, take a pink jeep tour, watch sunset from the top of Airport Mesa, check out a vortex, take a drive and try to identify various named rocks, stroll through the shopping area, do a day trip on the train, do a day trip to Montezuma ruins, plan where you'll eat another wonderful meal, lie by the pool and contemplate life......    Visiting Sedona is a wonderful experience.


----------

